# GTA Vice City for PC and Controls



## Damian_25 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have installed Vice City onto my PC and have gone through the controller setup and everything but when I get into the game the guy always runs to the right.

I have changed the controls so all the actions are keyboard strokes only and reduce the mouse sensitivity right down. Even when I do this the status bar automatically increases when it is selected, it is like there is a key being pressed down some where.

Has anyone experienced this and if so what is the resolution.


I have a Microsoft Intelli Mouse with a wheel, and it it optical and I have a Memorex wireless keyboard.

Also I know there isn;t a key pressed down anywhere because this does not happen in anything else

Thanks


Damian


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have any joysticks installed or anything like that? Sometimes they lean a bit, and the game detects it before the keyboard.


----------



## Damian_25 (Dec 31, 2004)

No I haven't, generally don't use them

Cheers

Damian


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Go into options/controllers and make sure you have standard controls picked. Classic always makes him run sideways.


----------

